# Queston Please.



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Does the hole in the duck calls have to be 3/4 inch or can they be a little bigger without problems???


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I don't think it has to be 3/4. Goose calls are bigger. I think the size of the hole on the stopper is more important/critical. In fact, since most guts fit a .5 hole, the bigger the hole in the barrel, the thicker the wall of the stopper can be. Having a .5 hole in the stopper and .75 in the barrel forces you to a 1/8 wall thickness and that barely holds a grove for an o-ring without becoming the weak link. Press the guts in too far or too hard and it wants to split.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Thats what I was thinking. I am going to try to pour a poly blank then turn. I was going to put something in before the pour so I wouldn't have to drill. Then the hole would be there but the only thing I can find is a little bigger than 3/4 inch. I can drill the 1/2 inch ok. Thinking about clear with some duck feathers inbeded in it.


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Bobby said:


> Thinking about clear with some duck feathers inbeded in it.


That would look killer, I am looking forward to seeing those pictures when you get her done.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I been chasing these ducks around to get a few feathers and haven't got one yet


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Maybe this would help? :idea:


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I don't want to hurt them just get a couple of pretty feathers from them lol. Besides I hate duck


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I like the little feather idea....LOL

Do a step by step guide on pouring your own poly


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

bill said:


> I like the little feather idea....LOL
> 
> Do a step by step guide on pouring your own poly


That would be very 2cool ! Been waiting since September 4th for 2 acrylic blanks and may never get them. Never even though about pouring my own. Does it require a different vortex than regular wood turning or will I be able to use the same one ?









Bobby, I'll save/send you some fduck eathers from the second split if I get any. I can bring back a mess of Pheasant feathers this weekend if you want em, but I'm not sure it's politicaly correct to put a non duck feather in a duck call ?


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

which acrylic blanks are you waiting for?

these folks have a good selection of acrylics:

http://www.beartoothwoods.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=22


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

A couple from Hut. Black and gold and some fall camo blend. Thanks for the link !


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

warning - there may be a vortex at that other end of that link


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

Yes it is another vortex. Its really not that hard to do My 15 year old grand daughter done it while she was here. She only poured pen blanks though. I could show you a lot easier than trying to tell you on here. I have the mold for the duck call almost done. Worked on it a little today. Also drilled a deer antler for a duck call. It is going to be fun turning (talk about close). Should have some of the bark of the antler showing which makes it more expensive lol


----------

